

Dynamic Permission Allocation in Cassandra 1.1 - xedin
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/dynamic-permission-allocation-in-cassandra-1-1

======
erichocean
The Cassandra team seems to be very well-managed since the 1.0 release (and
leading up to it).

~~~
jbellis
Thanks! It really is an open-source success story, IMNSHO.

